# Mega Mob Herf II Video



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

I am pleased to announce the video is complete. You may download it at the link below.

Please be aware this video contains *adult language, crude humor* and even worse, close-ups of Tom's face and Jim's eyeball.

Click here to watch (right click Save-As to download)

Or if you have a Mac, don't panic, stay calm, buy a PC, and repeat above instructions

:chk


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

once again T.............not bad, maybe need a light on your camera (a little dark at times).................boy the scenery looked a little familiar


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Sweet, I was wondering if you were going to do anything with the camera, that you almost lost  Downloading it now :tu


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

I almost couldn't watch it because the first guy on there creeped me out so much. 

Good job, too bad so dark.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Tristan said:


> Please be aware this video contains *adult language, crude humor* and *even worse, close-ups of Tom's face* and Jim's eyeball.


Hey now!!! :r

Can't wait to see it when I get to my home PC!


----------



## field (May 28, 2007)

Tristan, Great work! It was dark and loud, but hey, it WAS dark and loud!

This herf was a blast! Thanks for the vid.

:ss


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Thanks, T.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

nice job Tristan thanks!


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Great job on another video. :tu

Well done Sir


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Awesome video Tristan !!


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

"i dont like the cabinettas"


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Damn, that was one fun herf! (Two, including the post-herf!)

(And I see I still have a face/personality made for radio....:tg)


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

sweet vid Tristan! Nice transition from holy diver to the house dj music :r


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

nice work Tristan, but you missed the discussion about morning dew on the last winged unicorn's tail :tu


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

backwoods said:


> sweet vid Tristan! Nice transition from holy diver to the house dj music :r


And that song that sampled "Stand By Me" *STILL* sucks!!!!!!!!!! :tg u


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

As always, I wish I was there. Thanks again for the video:tu


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

SO what filter did you use for editing and making it seem we were in this huge cloud of smoke?


Looks awesome my friend!


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Great video! It was a bit smokey/foggy . Jeremy, that's what I call a nub! Well done :ss


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Sancho said:


> nice work Tristan, but you missed the discussion about morning dew on the last winged unicorn's tail :tu


Well, I remember some sort of discussion from the post-herf about whether a unicorn would be considered kosher....


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

M1903A1 said:


> Well, I remember some sort of discussion from the post-herf about whether a unicorn would be considered kosher....


Nah, this one was one the patio of the BW while I was playing some music. Most of them just can't handle the magic contained within Rhapsody of Fire's music


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice job Tristan. Didn't see one shot of Chartreuse from anyone. I laughed when I saw the auction coz I rang Trishield right when they were auctioning the cabinettas!! I tried to put in a secret bid...............NOT!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

zemekone said:


> "i dont like the cabinettas"


I heard that !!

Excellent job Tristan ! :tu


----------



## stashu (Aug 12, 2006)

Nice job Tristan. Thanks for doing that. :tu


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice job Tristan.
Dolche far Niente!


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

That makes me feel even worse for missing. Jon, you said you weren't going.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

awesome video as usual Tristan! thanks for the close-up of my eye haha


----------

